# cellfone components



## arthur kierski (May 5, 2013)

over a cellphone board,there are many small components,like chips,metallic ics and a chip like a rectangular component with metalic tops and green bottons----some of these metallic components have inside them a tiny circuitry-----some have printed in its top, code numbers---and in its bottons numbers------most of them have nothing printed on them-------here goes 2 of the chips numbers: the first-----
8518a 
a-do4a 
ALPS

the second vd2sa2 the top--------------and the botton = t2
95

in the circuitry there are small metallic dots(pd ag al?) gold collor dots and tiny black chips
does anyone knows anything about these components?
thanks for any insights------sorry i have no fotos
regards
Arthur


----------



## masonwebb (May 6, 2013)

Here is a picture of some surface devices


----------



## masonwebb (May 6, 2013)

Here is an ALPS switch I know that they contain a loose round gold plated piece of metal. Like the gold plating you see under where the buttons on a cell phone would be.


----------



## ttutone1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Can anyone tell me what these are. The boards are cell phone boards.
Thanks for the help, 
Scott


----------



## arthur kierski (Sep 1, 2013)

if,they have holes in them,they are metallic rectangles with ceramic underneath,which contains ag inside the holes----
Arthur


----------



## ttutone1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep they have holes in them. I should have posted a side view.
Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Ocean (Sep 3, 2013)

I am paying $12/lb for cell phone boards right now for members of the GRF and I pay for shipping with pre-paid Fed Ex shipping labels.

[email protected]


----------

